# OOP in 2 Saetzen?



## EOB (17. Jan 2007)

hallo, wie koennte man denn die oop in 2 saetzen treffend beschreiben? ich bekomms nicht hin  .

danke


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jan 2007)

Das kommt darauf an, an wen sich die beiden Sätze richten. Ein allgemeingültiger Vorschlag wäre:
"OOP steht für Objekt-Orientierte Programmierung. Für weitere Informationen sei an einschlägige Suchmaschinen verwiesen" :bae:


----------



## byte (17. Jan 2007)

"Die objektorientierte Programmierung, kurz OOP, ist ein auf dem Konzept der Objektorientierung basierendes Programmierparadigma, welches Flexibilität und Wiederverwendbarkeit von Programmen fördert. Die Grundidee der objektorientierten Programmierung ist, Daten und Funktionen, die auf diese Daten angewendet werden können, möglichst eng in einem sogenannten Objekt zusammenzufassen und nach außen hin zu kapseln, so dass Methoden fremder Objekte diese Daten nicht versehentlich manipulieren können."


copy paste von wikipedia


----------

